# interesting graph of capital gains tax rates in Europe



## Chrissippus (Dec 16, 2021)

PODCAST: Hexapodia XIV: Þe Capital Gains Tax


Noah Smith & Brad DeLong's 30:00 < [Length of Weekly Podcast] < 60:00 <https://api.substack.com/feed/podcast/47874.rss> Key Insights: Economic arguments against higher taxes that may have been somewhat plausible back in the days of 70% or so maximum individual and 40% or so maximum capital gains...




braddelong.substack.com


----------

